
Are 'Google etc.' really paying $500k per year now? - arfliw
https://twitter.com/sama/status/628712398086496256
======
theinterviewer
to a very small number of engineers, maybe. to most of us, no.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Isn't there a spreadsheet with this data floating around?

[http://qz.com/458615/theres-reportedly-a-big-secret-
spreadsh...](http://qz.com/458615/theres-reportedly-a-big-secret-spreadsheet-
where-google-employees-share-their-salaries/)

------
smt88
Small companies don't always have problems that require $500k engineers. If
they do, they shouldn't play in the same tiny pond as Google -- hire remotely
or move to a city other than SF or NYC.

------
lmeyerov
I've found his writing about money to be distorted. For another example, see
[http://blog.samaltman.com/uber-vs-car-
ownership](http://blog.samaltman.com/uber-vs-car-ownership) . Not exactly
wrong, but always off by significant factors. (Imagine having a concrete
pricing conversation!) Maybe a consequence of living on funny money since a
~teen? The advice rings right, just... distorted.

~~~
dang
Personal attacks. which this comment crosses the line into, are not allowed on
Hacker News. If you have some reason to say that a specific number is wrong,
that's fine, but provide the reason.

